# GOAT withdrawal!!!!!



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

the last time i seen my goat was on november 25th 2005 at approx. 3:48pm. :willy: i am in the dc area and northren VA for a death in the fam. what should i do. i ll be leaving on sunday


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the death in family, but what exactly are you asking?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

Play need for speed underground or GT4's GTOs untill u get home .... :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

yall oblivious aint ya? He wants to go for a ride or to even DRIVE someone's goat!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> yall oblivious aint ya? He wants to go for a ride or to even DRIVE someone's goat!


 arty: :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

I can read between the lines, I got yo back!


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> the last time i seen my goat was on november 25th 2005 at approx. 3:48pm. :willy: i am in the dc area and northren VA for a death in the fam. what should i do. i ll be leaving on sunday


Join the club. I've been without mine since Nov 15th.  (The thread says 18th, but I put that in wrong apparently.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

big_mike said:


> yall oblivious aint ya? He wants to go for a ride or to even DRIVE someone's goat!


Play the games in first person mode :cheers ..... :rofl:


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey man come on up to Baltimore I'll take you out in mine.:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

1BadGoat said:


> Hey man come on up to Baltimore I'll take you out in mine.:cheers


nice of u to ask. went to the funeral on friday. going to see some family in waldrof md than be back


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> nice of u to ask. went to the funeral on friday. going to see some family in waldrof md than be back


Hey Gerald....sorry to hear about a death in your family. I had a death in my family also. My 89 year old grandmother died November 22. I really hate this time of year, because last year the day before Thanksgiving my Mom died of a massive heart attack. The holidays will never be the same for me...they just feel like any other day.  Take care and hang in there man. Give me a call when you get back in town.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

2005GTOLS2 said:


> Hey Gerald....sorry to hear about a death in your family. I had a death in my family also. My 89 year old grandmother died November 22. I really hate this time of year, because last year the day before Thanksgiving my Mom died of a massive heart attack. The holidays will never be the same for me...they just feel like any other day.  Take care and hang in there man. Give me a call when you get back in town.


i no what u mean. the death in the family was my mom. she passed away on thangiving morn.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

after 10 days, 2 hrs, 21 min, 26 sec, 25,24,23, or 242 hr iam about to go for a ride :willy: GOD help us all


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

dude, WAY sorry about your mom.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> dude, WAY sorry about your mom.


thx for the support. nice avatar :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

something about the red ones huh?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that was great. (the drive) just filled up the tank and got some dinner. saw a vette that i could have played with but i said naw. i was in heven no need to mess that up


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

good choice. Getting a reckless driving would not be a good way to celebrate driving again.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry about your mother, now she'll be right there in your passenger seat, keeping you safe.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> dude, WAY sorry about your mom.


 :agree My condolences to you and your family!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thx guys!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

now go out and do a donut in tribute !!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> now go out and do a donut in tribute !!!


tell u the truth!!! i have not a clue on how to do one. do i need a brake controller?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

no no no. Here is what ya do. Have your foot on the brake. turn the wheel to any side you want. Hit the gas til the tires spin, let off the brake, floor it. then your spinning. Just keep your rpm's under 4500 to stay in your torque peak. Its a blast !!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> no no no. Here is what ya do. Have your foot on the brake. turn the wheel to any side you want. Hit the gas til the tires spin, let off the brake, floor it. then your spinning. Just keep your rpm's under 4500 to stay in your torque peak. Its a blast !!!


man sound nasty. when i get some new tires and rims i will burn the **** out of them for sure


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

make sure you get it on film !!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

cool


----------

